

I have overdosed on new, brilliant ideas - davecardwell
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/sep/03/victor-keegan-entrepreneurs

======
vijayr
_He tells me his son, a standup comedian, has just got into Cambridge to study
politics. Amazing, the lengths they go to to get new material these days._

:-)

